# vector art clipart images bundle packs collections



## faygoman (Sep 2, 2010)

im looking for giant collections of vector art to be cut for decals and signs 

looking for collections bundles i can purchase to keep

anything good you might see at a flea market 

im competing with a guy in my flea market and i need more collections of images

so far i have 

the entire 
cut reay images 

also the entire 
schneidemeisters collection (how ever you spell it)

and few things i vectorized myself 


any help would be amazing thx


----------



## hazeremover (Mar 31, 2011)

Can't go wrong with the Art Explosion bundles from Nova Development. Major bang for your buck.

Art Explosion 800,000 | Clipart Software


----------

